# Diet Coaches?



## nosnmiveins (Apr 12, 2016)

Where is a good place to find a reputable diet coach? There's no one local I can find and I know there's a lot of good online coaches.

Thanks guys!


----------



## custom creation (Apr 12, 2016)

Dave Bohr! Apex contest prep! In my opinion, one of the best  in the business!


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 12, 2016)

Well seeing that most popular ones go to those fitness expos and have motivational instagram accounts, that would be a start. You could also take the horrendous time to research until your brain dead and then spend an eternity testing out what works best for your body. I wouldnt doubt many of these people besides the ones who truely train top competitors just use some cookie citter one fits all crap. If you find a good authentic one that doesnt cost an arm and a leg semd me a pm because im interested too lol. Its like i have the knowledge and a support group here on anasci but i lack the drive to do it, where as if i put money intonit i would want to get my money's worth ahahahah.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 12, 2016)

nosnmiveins said:


> Where is a good place to find a reputable diet coach? There's no one local I can find and I know there's a lot of good online coaches.
> 
> Thanks guys!



Shelby Starnes is excellent.


----------



## custom creation (Apr 12, 2016)

Shelby is very good. He is often booked up


----------



## nosnmiveins (Apr 14, 2016)

I guess I should note this as well. I have Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis and would love to work with someone who has some experience and/or knowledge about it. I'm not looking to get contest shape, but looking to go from 12% to 7% body fat


----------



## squatster (Apr 14, 2016)

nosnmiveins said:


> I guess I should note this as well. I have Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis and would love to work with someone who has some experience and/or knowledge about it. I'm not looking to get contest shape, but looking to go from 12% to 7% body fat



With your conditions - the best in the country Profesionaldiets.com
He did  Mr O's diet in 2003 ( beleave it was 2003) and every other time he won but never got the credit
Not sure price but he is worth every penny


----------



## nosnmiveins (Apr 14, 2016)

squatster said:


> With your conditions - the best in the country Profesionaldiets.com
> He did  Mr O's diet in 2003 ( beleave it was 2003) and every other time he won but never got the credit
> Not sure price but he is worth every penny



Hmm I'll definitely check that out, thanks squatster


----------



## ASHOP (May 26, 2016)

custom creation said:


> Dave Bohr! Apex contest prep! In my opinion, one of the best  in the business!





Magnus82 said:


> Shelby Starnes is excellent.



Both are outstanding. You cant go wrong with either IMO.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 3, 2016)

There's always John Meadows...can't go wrong there!


----------



## Joe0906 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopefully this saves you some time - better know and prep coach on IG would be Eric DiLauro or Fahkri Mubarak (no idea if spelled correctly). George Farah and then obviously Hany Rambod. Eric D charges a $160 consultation to get down your stats, goals, etc. Based on your convo he will send you a quote based on what you told him. Mine personally was to compete and earn IFBB Pro Card. He quoted me $8k for one year contract. with an "applied discount" of $2k so for one year contract $6k - fancy terms to trick your subconscious into thinking you are getting a deal. Fahkri has options for clients: month to month payments with a first month payment of $1k and $250/month thereafter $3750 for a year; or $3000 upfront payment for an entire year that can be broken up into payments made complete in 45 days. George Farah and Hany Rambod I am not too sure of, but you can guess somewhere in the ballpark of these other fellas if not more, maybe 2x more. Theae are some of the better known coaches in the industry right now. But there are also Chris Cormier, who I would most definitely place with those guys above, and John Meadows. Again, these are some of the top coaches in the industry, so ask plenty of questions and choose wisely. If they are out of your price range try searching on IG and it will show posts around you and you might find someone that way. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## Joe0906 (Oct 23, 2016)

Keep in mind when it comes to choosing diet coaches and prep coaches IMO, just like with everything in life, you get what you pay for. Some prep coach charges $500 for 12 weeks which is a pretty good deal. With this business model, and if executed to a high degree, the "face" of the brand would be forced to try to advise as many team members asap. Thus, leaving less attention being paid to the individual. I could be wrong. But I just dont see how its plausible if the demand is high. On the other hand, pay someone a couple grand upfront, a credible coach obviously(do your own research and see who fits best for you)  and pay say $250-350/month and they will be of the utmost professionalism. Because most aspiring competitors cant afford high end coaching I would learn as much as possible on your own and save your money until you can afford a top notch coach. Politics come into play, especially how far you want to take it amd having big name "gurus" back yoi will only help make a name for yourself


----------



## Joe0906 (Oct 23, 2016)

Also you would ne suprised at what networking can do while you lift. Yes i know we are there for a purpose, but a quick 30-45 second convo with someone who looks like they know what they're doing in a gym; you would be surprised at what you can find for prep coaches and not needing to spend X thousands.


----------

